# Best way to remove 2.0T FSI engine cover.



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Look, I know its a newbie questions. Wanting to do some modifications myself, how do I safely remove the engine cover? Looking for something similar to this DIY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
I remember my buddys mkIV and the constant fear of cracking the cover when removing it, just want to be safe.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

just yank the sob







I start pulling from left upper side very carefully


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

starting from the top left facing the cover, put on hand on the top and one on the left near the corner, and pull fast, and hard, but only pull an inch or so, do this quickly till it pops. then do the top right, then the bottom. make sure your grabbing the entire cover, its two pieces on the front so get your hand up underneath the front real good. 
As soon as it comes off, make sure the rubber isolators are all on the cover. look on the engine for the plastic mounting posts and find all 4 bushings in the same location on the cover. if your missing one, find the post with the bushing still on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

just pull


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Be careful pulling near the oil filler hole. I cracked mine yanking from over there. It's not well reinforced in that area.


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Best way to remove 2.0T FSI engine cover. (BucBrew)*

Start with 2 screws for the intake. 2 clips for the MAFs and MAF sensor connector.
Then front mount connections. Red circles
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
Reach underneath(front left) with your fingers and find the mount point... Use the mount point for pulling instead of the cover itself. Same thing for the front right mount. When both front mount point are released, pull up and toward you to release the 2 in the back.
This way you won't break anything. Also don't forget to put heat resistent lube on mount point prior to replace the cover... Helps for next time.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

I cuss at it alot that seems to help too.


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Be careful pulling near the oil filler hole. I cracked mine yanking from over there. It's not well reinforced in that area.

same here man... pulled it and heard *cRACCK* just get an intake and throw away that POS.


----------



## 628over1200 (Jul 27, 2011)

Aznfobbert said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Be careful pulling near the oil filler hole. I cracked mine yanking from over there. It's not well reinforced in that area.
> 
> same here man... pulled it and heard *cRACCK* just get an intake and throw away that POS.


yup i broke mine there too. just got my car back from the dealer and i wanna put in my cai but i think ima break the brand new shiny cover if i try to take it off


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Dont yank, slowly build up your pull effort. And be sure you're grabbing a solid piece of plastic, not a thin edge. 

Before reassembly I usually throw some lube on the connection points too. Makes it a little easier next time I take it off.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Removing it is a pain. Have fun.

I thought I was doing something wrong the first try. In a way I suppose I was. Just didnt pull hard enough.


----------



## lumpypumpkin (Jun 14, 2011)

StuMacLean said:


> Dont yank, slowly build up your pull effort. And be sure you're grabbing a solid piece of plastic, not a thin edge.
> 
> Before reassembly I usually throw some lube on the connection points too. Makes it a little easier next time I take it off.


This! :beer:


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

It works better when motor is hot
Just be careful
Terry


----------



## wreckemtech (May 7, 2010)

This is covered in the Baby DIY/FAQ Sticky. You should probably give that whole post a once over when you get a chance.

http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-remove-engine-cover-stock-airbox.html


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I was gonna say... is this a joke?

then I remember VW vs A4... mine just pops off a couple ball posts haha.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

i wrapped my forearm with a towel and put it underneath the engine cover on the right side area where battery is, and just pulled it slowly, heard a thud and off the right side went. the rest of it came off easily.

that's the only easy way i could take mine off. I tried the others, didn't work for me.


----------



## shotracing1562 (Jan 12, 2012)

I actually let the engine run for a little until it got warm and then pulled slowly from the left side and right corner and it seemed to pop off rather easily


----------



## gsprophecy (Apr 27, 2014)

FSI cover: 
Yanked and Yanked and Yanked, then crack on 2 sides. Had a buddy help me and finally got it off LOL. What a pain, I'm glad I got a Neuspeed P Flo so I don't have to deal with that stupid engine cover anymore.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

agree that its easier when warm. also while it's off put some grease on each of the 4 posts so it pops off easier next time. unless you decide to go w/ an aftermarket intake. i just can't justify the cost of one, i have a drop in k&n filter in mine.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its not "hard" to take off. I took mine off a million times before I eventially cracked it. 

Im pretty sure the crack doesn't even matter since it is pre-maf. My fuel trims are fine so im not going to worry.


----------

